# My new 2012 Subaru WRX-Perfect for mtn biking!



## Guest (Mar 24, 2012)

Riding is a huge priority for me so when choosing a new car had to pick something that I could transport my mtn bike with. I had a 2010 Tacoma 4x4 Doublecab and just threw my bike in the bed of the truck and off I went. Hated the fact I could never make a quick stop to the store or anything without fear of my bike getting stolen from the bed of the truck. The Tacoma was awesome and served me well but I wanted more out of my vehicle.

Picked up a 2012 Subara WRX Hatchback recently and havent looked back. My bike fits INSIDE the hatch with just a front wheel removal along with all my gear. Nice, now I can pick up my beer on my way home from my rides. Installed a coilover suspension, new wheels and some go fast mods and now enjoy auto-crossing the car, road racing the car and drag racing the car. This thing does it all and not too shabby. Plus it's all wheel drive for those winter Tahoe trips. If you are looking for a new car go check these out. Got mine for $27,500 out the door so they are priced well.


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

Nice ride!! I have a 2011 Outback and love it..


----------



## Si[xXx]er (Jun 10, 2008)

Nice car, really liked one when I drove it and was purchasing, too bad they run you about $47,500 out the door here in Canada... I ended up getting a great deal on a Mazdaspeed 3 instead, but still really like the WRX's. Maybe my next car.


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice! 

I love the hatchback design better than the sedan. I checked the specs of the WRX vs STi recently and it looks like they really pepped up the WRX. 

I used to own a '05 STi white on gold...I miss it oh so much. I'm now driving a Prius.


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

Did you use an IMBA discount on it? What engine mods have you done thus far/


----------



## thespeedycamel (Jan 30, 2012)

Awesome car man! I've been toying with the idea of a WRX myself. Although I've also been thinking about the FJ. How's the insurance on yours? I keep hearing it's pretty outrageous with those WRX's.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

> Got mine for $27,500 out the door so they are priced well.


Thought the same several years ago when I had a Silver on silver STi. Now, its like "That's too much for a human/bike transporter."


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice! I have an'02 WRX wagon, still love it!! As you said..a do it all vehicle that is both very fun,reliable, and durable. Only bummer is cost of premium fuel here in Canada so regrettably may not go down the same road next time. But will keep this one as long as possible  Would love to see Subie diesels in NA


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

congrats man! i recently picked up one too. loving it! what performance mods have you done.









although it fits the bike inside im still considering a roof rack


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

Si[xXx]er said:


> Nice car, really liked one when I drove it and was purchasing, too bad they run you about $47,500 out the door here in Canada... I ended up getting a great deal on a Mazdaspeed 3 instead, but still really like the WRX's. Maybe my next car.


which is ridiculous when you consider USD and CAD are at par!


----------



## HanifM3 (Mar 8, 2012)

nice car! :thumbsup:


----------



## Si[xXx]er (Jun 10, 2008)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> which is ridiculous when you consider USD and CAD are at par!


Yep, at the time I was actually looking at buying one in the States and driving it home, would have saved me about 12 grand... But it was still a little more than I could afford at the time, and I ended up getting a great deal on a new Mazdaspeed 3 locally so I went with that, but we get absolutely raped on things like cars here in Canada, especially more niche market vehicles like the WRX.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2012)

mopartodd said:


> Did you use an IMBA discount on it? What engine mods have you done thus far/


I didn't use the IMBA discount. Not even sure what that is. I asked if I could have the Subaru at dealer cost and they said yes pretty easy. I'm thinking there is a big factory kick back on these....

I have a drop in filter, catless downpipe, bigger fuel pump, bigger fuel injectors ready to be installed with a custom tune on 91 octane and E85. Should be good for some mid 11 second 1/4 passes....


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2012)

thespeedycamel said:


> Awesome car man! I've been toying with the idea of a WRX myself. Although I've also been thinking about the FJ. How's the insurance on yours? I keep hearing it's pretty outrageous with those WRX's.


Thanks! My insurance is actually pretty cheap on the WRX. I'm 37yrs old with a clean driving record and my insurance on my 2010 Tacoma 4x4 was $110 per month (State Farm) and now my insurance is $90 per month on the WRX.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2012)

nyrangerfan222 said:


> congrats man! i recently picked up one too. loving it! what performance mods have you done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Mods so far are wheels 18x9.5, tires 255/35/18, coilover Suspension, drop in air filter, catless downpipe, bigger fuel pump, bigger fuel injectors and a custom tune on 91 oct and E85. I'm all about the best bang for the buck.

I still think about the roof rack. Riding alone I have no issues throwing the bike in the hatch but when with others it sucks making them drive all the time or driving 2 vehicles to the trails.

Congrats on your car too! So much fun to drive...


----------



## thespeedycamel (Jan 30, 2012)

08StumpyPro said:


> Thanks! My insurance is actually pretty cheap on the WRX. I'm 37yrs old with a clean driving record and my insurance on my 2010 Tacoma 4x4 was $110 per month (State Farm) and now my insurance is $90 per month on the WRX.


Wow! That's not bad at all. I'm sure my monthly wouldn't be so polite, but I'll have to look into that when the time comes. :thumbsup:


----------



## Meowhead (Jan 15, 2012)

Those are nice! But doesn't look like much ground clearance?


----------



## Whason (Sep 15, 2008)

I heard a rumor that the 2014 redesign will lead to 30 mpg freeway with 260 HP (La area Subaru dealer salesman). Its probably not with enough ground clearance for to much dirt roading, but thats a quick and fairly fuel efficient car. (If its true).


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2012)

Meowhead said:


> Those are nice! But doesn't look like much ground clearance?


I have the car lowered as low as possible on coilovers. I can raise the car at any time. The ground clearance is good for being as low as it is. Haven't bottomed out yet but also haven't driven the car much.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

08StumpyPro said:


> Riding is a huge priority for me so when choosing a new car had to pick something that I could transport my mtn bike with. I had a 2010 Tacoma 4x4 Doublecab and just threw my bike in the bed of the truck and off I went. Hated the fact I could never make a quick stop to the store or anything without fear of my bike getting stolen from the bed of the truck. The Tacoma was awesome and served me well but I wanted more out of my vehicle.
> 
> Picked up a 2012 Subara WRX Hatchback recently and havent looked back. My bike fits INSIDE the hatch with just a front wheel removal along with all my gear. Nice, now I can pick up my beer on my way home from my rides. Installed a coilover suspension, new wheels and some go fast mods and now enjoy auto-crossing the car, road racing the car and drag racing the car. This thing does it all and not too shabby. Plus it's all wheel drive for those winter Tahoe trips. If you are looking for a new car go check these out. Got mine for $27,500 out the door so they are priced well.


Great car, couple things:
Get a hitch rack, helps to tie to gether the rear of the car, hard to see from any angle, and you'll save your interior. Putting the bike inside will eventually screw up the interior (like paint surfaces and using a trunk rack on other cars). It seems like nothing now because it's all new and it won't show much, but you'll save a lot by not tracking in tons of little dirt particles and rocks. I had a hitch on my 04 and it was awesome. Take off the rack, tear up the roads, put on the rack, take my bikes and have tons of carbo space.

The tires are going to be bad for tahoe trips if you autocross. Although you'd think an AWD car would be better than anything else, the tires can more than throw this back in the opposite direction. I've had performance tires on my WRX and it wasn't fun in the snow or winter, and yes, I know how to drive and have gotten out of plenty bad spots. It was a fun car overall, but do yourself a favor if you're going to be doing that kind of driving and get some winter tires on a diff set of wheels.

Mid 11s is going to take more than injectors and tune. You got amazing low-end acceleration and the low-end INITIAL on my WRX was better than my current 400+hp monster, but the top-end drag and still relatively low HP of the WRX keeps the top end from being very impressive, so it slows down a lot above 60-80. Mid 11s sounds very VERY unrealistic, unless you've got a much bigger turbo, and watch that engine block and pistons as well as other stuff. Mid 11s is crazy fast territory. 12s is VERY fast territory. 13s are fast territory that most drivers can't make in most cars, if you are consistant 13s that's pretty darn fast. Just go look up "suggested mods" for an 11 second WRX online and you'll see what I mean. You got a nice fast car, enjoy it. 11.5 second quarter miles have nothing to do with autorcross and definitely won't win any race there.

The best thing about a WRX IMO is that it's USABLE power. How many times are we driving 100+ where a much higher HP vehicle really starts to "pull"? Even though those cars are faster at the faster speeds, they are often not as much fun because the WRX is faster/accelerates harder at the slower speeds. That's usable fun, on an onramp, etc.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2012)

Jayem said:


> Great car, couple things:
> Get a hitch rack, helps to tie to gether the rear of the car, hard to see from any angle, and you'll save your interior. Putting the bike inside will eventually screw up the interior (like paint surfaces and using a trunk rack on other cars). It seems like nothing now because it's all new and it won't show much, but you'll save a lot by not tracking in tons of little dirt particles and rocks. I had a hitch on my 04 and it was awesome. Take off the rack, tear up the roads, put on the rack, take my bikes and have tons of carbo space.
> 
> The tires are going to be bad for tahoe trips if you autocross. Although you'd think an AWD car would be better than anything else, the tires can more than throw this back in the opposite direction. I've had performance tires on my WRX and it wasn't fun in the snow or winter, and yes, I know how to drive and have gotten out of plenty bad spots. It was a fun car overall, but do yourself a favor if you're going to be doing that kind of driving and get some winter tires on a diff set of wheels.
> ...


Thanks!

I throw down a big moving blanket in the rear of my hatch, lay the bike on top of that and then cover the rest of the bike with the blanket. Nothing touches the interior of the car. I agree a hitch would easier but running errands on my way to/from the trails is much easier with the bike inside the car.

Yes, the tires are not best for snow. I hate being cold so not too many snow trips for me, lol. 

I will run 11's with the mods I posted no problem at all. Yeah most of the guys on the Subaru forums can't drive. I ran [email protected] with my bone stock Evo IX making only 230whp, ran [email protected] with 304whp and ran [email protected] with 340whp. My WRX is very close in hp to weight when compared to my Evo. Subaru guys are making 300whp on pump gas and 350-whp on E85 all day long with the mods I listed. I just picked the car up a few weeks ago and only have 5xx miles on it. Once the weather clears it will go to the track.

The only thing I have going for me with the Subaru is it's all wheel drive and I can launch the crap out of the car. Going from a freeway roll most cars will eat it alive.


----------



## wilks (Jan 15, 2004)

Nice ride.I have a Cobb AP in my Beemer and would love to try an Sti or WRX with one.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2012)

wilks said:


> Nice ride.I have a Cobb AP in my Beemer and would love to try an Sti or WRX with one.


Thanks. After I make a few passes bone stock I'll add the stage 2 and we can run. I plan on running at Sacramento Raceway 4/14.


----------



## jafstl38 (Mar 20, 2011)

nyrangerfan222 said:


> congrats man! i recently picked up one too. loving it! what performance mods have you done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely love this car, the mud flaps make it look rally style. I'd love to afford one, I'm rocking a 5-speed 06 mazda 3 hatch right now and its a lot of fun to drive too.


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

08StumpyPro said:


> I didn't use the IMBA discount. Not even sure what that is. I asked if I could have the Subaru at dealer cost and they said yes pretty easy. I'm thinking there is a big factory kick back on these....
> 
> I have a drop in filter, catless downpipe, bigger fuel pump, bigger fuel injectors ready to be installed with a custom tune on 91 octane and E85. Should be good for some mid 11 second 1/4 passes....


IMBA discount is 3% BELOW invoice. Not a bad deal for being involved with something that protects our trails...


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

08StumpyPro said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I throw down a big moving blanket in the rear of my hatch, lay the bike on top of that and then cover the rest of the bike with the blanket. Nothing touches the interior of the car. I agree a hitch would easier but running errands on my way to/from the trails is much easier with the bike inside the car.
> 
> ...


Those older Evos are pretty light (for AWD) and don't they have a much better stock turbo than your Suby? Much better at keeping pressure at high RPM and everything? Looked up stock awhp and most reporting around 265 rather than 230 stock. Again, go look at mods required to go 11s on a wrx, it's a lot more than what you got listed. Those older Evos are usually easier to tune to go fast without a lot of bolt-ons, that's what they are reputable for. Yes, from a dig the acceleration is awesome. That's one of the funnest things about them IMO. You'll never beat turbo AWD from a dig


----------



## moldau94 (Aug 16, 2009)

OscarW said:


> Nice ride!! I have a 2011 Outback and love it..


Hey Oscar, do you use a rack with your Outback, or does it fit inside the car?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2012)

moldau94 said:


> Hey Oscar, do you use a rack with your Outback, or does it fit inside the car?


My good riding buddy has the Outback and when he rides alone he just throws his bike in the hatch without removing the front wheel. When we ride together we can place BOTH bikes inside the hatch but we must remove both from wheels. That Outback has a lot of space for sure.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

To the OP, what wheels are those? Looks nice.

I'm driving a Stage 2 Saabaru with a hitch rack (1UP USA Quick Rack) and can't wait to be in a VAG of sorts. The 05 WRX platform has left me unimpressed and I don't think I'll be getting another Subaru WRX in the future. Too many things went wrong, bad gas mileage and too many rattles. 

Although my dad's 09 Outback with 70K+ miles has been a joy to own and drive, zero problems, but then again, zero mods lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2012)

eurospek said:


> To the OP, what wheels are those? Looks nice.
> 
> I'm driving a Stage 2 Saabaru with a hitch rack (1UP USA Quick Rack) and can't wait to be in a VAG of sorts. The 05 WRX platform has left me unimpressed and I don't think I'll be getting another Subaru WRX in the future. Too many things went wrong, bad gas mileage and too many rattles.
> 
> Although my dad's 09 Outback with 70K+ miles has been a joy to own and drive, zero problems, but then again, zero mods lol.


Thanks! The wheels are Rota MXR's in Full Royal Silver, 18x9.5 with a +38 offset. I did have to roll my rear fenders to fit these with a 255/35/18 tire.

Yeah I hope my gas milage goes up. Right now I'm getting only 16mpg. I'm also concerned with the rattles. I can hear much more road noise than in my Tacoma.

So far I love the WRX and think it will serve it's purpose well. It's basically a fun toy to get me and my mtn bike to/from the trails.


----------



## BlackFA522 (Apr 1, 2012)

Definitely thinking about making the switch over to a WRX. I currently have a 2011 Civic Si, but I'm not even sure that I can put a bike in it, and it's pissing me off. At college next year I'm going to need to be able to put multiple surfboards and at least one bike in there. Oh, and I autocross too! Completely stock though so I'm in GS


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

n/m


----------



## Bad Idea (Jun 14, 2009)

BlackFA522 said:


> Definitely thinking about making the switch over to a WRX. I currently have a 2011 Civic Si, but I'm not even sure that I can put a bike in it, and it's pissing me off.


Also in college and have a 2009 civic. With the back seat folded down a medium 26er fits easily with the front wheel off. With both wheels off I can leave the back seat up and stick it in the trunk. Takes some time to figure out how to orient it, but it goes. A big plus for the civic is that nobody has to know I have a bike inside. With a hatchback, there's no way to hide a bike inside except to pile stuff on it.

Multiple surfboards and a bike will be difficult unless they're shortboards.


----------



## mass-hole (Oct 6, 2011)

I think mid 11's is possible on E85. That would probably put him at 350 awhp, and with quick 60' I think its will get him there

Just to equate this to a car I am more familiar with. 2006 GTO will do 13.0 with a good driver. Thats with ~320whp, 3750 lbs w/o driver, and a 2 second 60'. WRX is 500 lbs lighter, is up 30 whp, and can 60' at least 1/2 second faster.

Now you just gotta make sure you dont blow up the 5 spd. You WILL need a new clutch.

On pump gas the stock 09+ WRX Turbo is good for just over 300 whp. I have an 07 Legacy GT and the WRX turbo is considered a small step up from the LGT turbo. My car is currently making 272 whp at Stage 2 on the stock turbo.


----------



## SebBike (Apr 16, 2012)

Nice car man ! I wish to have a car like that to go ride !


----------



## BlackFA522 (Apr 1, 2012)

Bad Idea said:


> Also in college and have a 2009 civic. With the back seat folded down a medium 26er fits easily with the front wheel off. With both wheels off I can leave the back seat up and stick it in the trunk. Takes some time to figure out how to orient it, but it goes. A big plus for the civic is that nobody has to know I have a bike inside. With a hatchback, there's no way to hide a bike inside except to pile stuff on it.
> 
> Multiple surfboards and a bike will be difficult unless they're shortboards.


Just did it yesterday! It's a little awkward to move around with only one person, but it fits perfectly. That's a really good point. I can fit a few boards in with putting down the seat too actually. I'll probably get a roof rack if I start taking people with me, because right now all the kids I surf with live right by the beach, and I leave my board at my cousins house a block from where I surf. And if not, we hop in his truck and go wherever, so I've haven't needed a rack yet. Yeah I'm not planning on having anything over 6'1" until I'm like 50 lol. 6'1" is my shorty for chest-double overhead, then I have a 5'8" RNF for small stuff and thinking about picking up a dumpster diver for in btwn.


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

Beautiful car OP, I love the wheels. I've always had a soft spot for the WRX. 

Good luck on the mid 11s though I'd have expected you'd need a bigger turbo for those numbers. 

I have 488rwhp (supercharged 2008 Mustang GT) and my best pass ever has been an 11.6 @ 121 (IIRC).


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2012)

CBRsteve said:


> Beautiful car OP, I love the wheels. I've always had a soft spot for the WRX.
> 
> Good luck on the mid 11s though I'd have expected you'd need a bigger turbo for those numbers.
> 
> I have 488rwhp (supercharged 2008 Mustang GT) and my best pass ever has been an 11.6 @ 121 (IIRC).


Thanks!

I had a 2006 Evo IX, ran [email protected] making 340whp and weighed 3300lbs. Ran this time all day long with very low 1.6 60fts.

Since we are talking Subaru's here is a link to some guy that ran this same time in his WRX making the same power (on stock turbo).

Another vf52 record - NASIOC

All wheel drive rocks at the drag strip. I also had a 2003 ZO6 and ran [email protected] with high 1.7 60fts making 390whp and weighed 3300lbs also.

488whp must be a blast to drive! Sounds like a nice car...


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

08StumpyPro said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I had a 2006 Evo IX, ran [email protected] making 340whp and weighed 3300lbs. Ran this time all day long with very low 1.6 60fts.
> 
> ...


Look up the ACTUAL size of that evo turbo, even though those numbers still don't make sense, it should be a good deal more AWHP to produce, the turbo on that year evo was a bigger than the one on the WRX. Even though they used 16g and other terms, there were some actual differences in the sizes not covered in their terms.

I always like how it's "some guy" in "some situation". Yes, you may be an excellent driver. It's not going to make the car do something it can't do. That would mean if you had an "excellent driver" in a new Z06 it would pull 9s? No.

The things you post are countered by mountains of evidence opposite of what you claim. Finding one or two posts where someone claims an outrageous number doesn't make it the rule or even close to true.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2012)

Jayem said:


> Look up the ACTUAL size of that evo turbo, even though those numbers still don't make sense, it should be a good deal more AWHP to produce, the turbo on that year evo was a bigger than the one on the WRX. Even though they used 16g and other terms, there were some actual differences in the sizes not covered in their terms.
> 
> I always like how it's "some guy" in "some situation". Yes, you may be an excellent driver. It's not going to make the car do something it can't do. That would mean if you had an "excellent driver" in a new Z06 it would pull 9s? No.
> 
> The things you post are countered by mountains of evidence opposite of what you claim. Finding one or two posts where someone claims an outrageous number doesn't make it the rule or even close to true.


I don't need to look up anything. I actually own these cars. Why are you trying to compare turbos when the Evo is a 2.0 liter motor and the WRX is 2.5 liters?

Some guy? Me. I ran [email protected] in a 3300lb all wheel drive car that made 340whp. There are plenty of 2011/2012 WRX's making this horsepower and both cars weigh exactly the same. Turbo has nothing to do with this. It's all about hp to weight and getting the power down.

The things I posted are fact and happened in real life. I'm 37yrs old and have been doing this a long time. All of these times are slow, lol. None of my cars have made a lot of hp or have gone very fast. I just like to have a little fun with my street cars. I have nothing to prove.


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

08StumpyPro said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I had a 2006 Evo IX, ran [email protected] making 340whp and weighed 3300lbs. Ran this time all day long with very low 1.6 60fts.
> 
> ...


Yeah, those AWD vehicles launch like crazy, I've been whooped off the line a few times by them! It doesn't help that I can hardly hook even on drag radials. As you can tell by the trap speed, it pulls hard on the big end. My buddy has a 2011 GT500 with nearly 600 at the rear wheels... that thing is stupid fast.

I actually don't prefer straight line racing and would rather spend my time in the twisties, or at a track day, for which my car isn't well suited. I've upgraded the shocks and struts and that made a big improvement... unfortunately though you can put makeup on a pig, but it's still a pig.


----------



## DoinkMobb (Nov 17, 2007)

08StumpyPro said:


> I have a drop in filter, catless downpipe, bigger fuel pump, bigger fuel injectors ready to be installed with a custom tune on 91 octane and E85. Should be good for some mid 11 second 1/4 passes....





08StumpyPro said:


> Subaru guys are making 300whp on pump gas and 350-whp on E85 all day long with the mods I listed.


That seems...optimistic. Stock intake with a K&N? Stock TMIC? The rest of the exhaust completely untouched? No boost control? No porting? Plugs? Clutch? I know E85 can make some power but man...

So a bigger turbo, FMIC and full exhaust will run, what, low 9's? Maybe I haven't been paying attention to what these Subarus are running nowadays.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

DoinkMobb said:


> So a bigger turbo, FMIC and full exhaust will run, what, low 9's? Maybe I haven't been paying attention to what these Subarus are running nowadays.


Haha, by the logic above, just an STI with no mods except a tune should be running no more than 10s on E85.


----------



## DoinkMobb (Nov 17, 2007)

Jayem said:


> Haha, by the logic above, just an STI with no mods except a tune should be running no more than 10s on E85.


I heard if you feed fermented corn and old grass clippings into your intake tract through a fogger setup, it adds about 60whp.

In all seriousness, it sounds like the VF52 beats the hell out of the old TD04 though.


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

Nice ride man! It's funny, I have an 09 wrx hatch and am thinking of making the switch to a Tacoma to get more out a vehicle lol. With all the shuttling, camping, motocross, surfing, and skiing I do it's almost starting to make sense to make the switch. Definitely can't beat the fun of the subie though.

Curious how you like the wrx compared to the tacoma as far as quality, driving experience and reliability goes?


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2012)

NAYR751 said:


> Nice ride man! It's funny, I have an 09 wrx hatch and am thinking of making the switch to a Tacoma to get more out a vehicle lol. With all the shuttling, camping, motocross, surfing, and skiing I do it's almost starting to make sense to make the switch. Definitely can't beat the fun of the subie though.
> 
> Curious how you like the wrx compared to the tacoma as far as quality, driving experience and reliability goes?


Thanks!

As far as comparing my 2010 Tacoma Double-Cab 4x4 to my 2012 WRX, the Tacoma is a nicer vehicle hands down. The interior is solid and no cabin noise at all. Felt solid to drive and had zero issues. The WRX is a lot more fun to drive and I can keep my bike INSIDE the vehicle which was a huge bonus. Plus the WRX was about $8000 less than the Tacoma. Looks like the Tacoma would be the way to go for you. I had the shortbed which looked nicer but not as useful as the long bed. I wish I could have kept both.


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

i still love my bugeye '02. My only regret is not getting the wagon.


----------

